
Indian ISP Blocks A Bunch Of Websites  - goatcurious
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20111228/03233017212/indian-isp-blocks-bunch-websites-to-try-to-prevent-file-sharing-single-movie.shtml
======
codedivine
The title is not correct. A movie studio, Reliance Entertainment, won a case
in the court where the judge ordered ban of a few sites such as Megaupload.
Given that it is a court order, ISPs (all of them) had to block it.

In this case, it is the court which is responsible for such sweeping judgement
and not a single ISP. I guess the fact that Reliance also owns an ISP resulted
in a confused title.

------
ajhai
I'm one among those unlucky Reliance subscribers who were thrown this 'website
blocked' page a couple of days back. The only reason I'm still with Reliance
is that they don't have any data cap on the usage and has decent customer
service.

Though they 'thought' they blocked these sites, I was able to access them by
just removing 'www' from the url (Lucky me :)). FYI, they are using Netsweeper
for filtering and the admin login page for the same is open to the public ;)

------
jarsj
Insane. Indian lower courts are crazy. If someone appeals to higher courts it
will get overturned in no time. Thankfully, things are working from other
ISPs, so it's a reliance only thing.

------
kranner
I'm using Reliance broadband from India. www.megaupload.com is working for me
right now.

Perhaps it's relevant that I'm using 8.8.8.8 for DNS?

~~~
ajhai
They were all blocked on 23rd December and I think only for that day or may be
two. Pretty old news actually ;)

------
jim_kaiser
Needs more information about the court order and which court issued it..

------
simplycomplex
It's working from BSNL, only Reliance might have blocked it.

------
teja1990
I'd call and say 'Fuck you Reliance'!! And I'd just switch my ISP , there are
people waiting to give you a internet connection. Just because they have power
doesnt mean they can misuse it. And I'm sure this blockade won't last long.

PS:Is Reliance trying to recreate Godaddy scene in India ? :P

